# Il mondo tinto di blu: autismo



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2017)

Ieri si è  celebrata la giornata mondiale sull' autismo, uno dei disturbi relazionali e cognitivo più importanti
Le famiglie che devono affrontare questa situazione sono ancora poco sostenute ed aiutare se non da associazioni no profit gestite da chi ( familiari e professionisti) conosce questa disabilita'
Riporto il link di Repubblica che mi sembra affronti anche umanamente la questione in modo corretto
http://www.repubblica.it/solidariet...stono_sempre_non_solo_il_2_aprile_-161990610/


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2017)

La disabilità mentale resta una tragedia famigliare qualsiasi cosa si faccia.
Fortunatamente dal 77 la separazione tra bambini normodotati e no è residuale solo per casi gravissimi e la sensibilità nei confronti dei disabili è diffusa.


----------



## Piperita (5 Aprile 2017)

Purtroppo molte famiglie sono abbandonate a se stesse, credo si tratti sempre e comunque di denaro e di una burocrazia senza limiti.
Le risorse sono poche e vengono utilizzate male, anche se, secondo me, l'errore più grave è la mancanza di buona volontà


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Purtroppo molte famiglie sono abbandonate a se stesse, credo si tratti sempre e comunque di denaro e di una burocrazia senza limiti.
> Le risorse sono poche e vengono utilizzate male, anche se, secondo me, l'errore più grave è la mancanza di buona volontà


Credo ci sia anche un certo menefreghismo 
In fondo è  una patologia riconosciuta recentemente e alla qual è almeno all'inizio sono state anche attribuite cause errate


----------



## Piperita (5 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo ci sia anche un certo menefreghismo
> In fondo è  una patologia riconosciuta recentemente e alla qual è almeno all'inizio sono state anche attribuite cause errate


Sì,quello al primo posto


----------

